# Troy-Bilt Horse Pulley Removal



## RKDOC

Working on an older Troy-Bilt Horse (no model numbers left) I need to remove the pulley from the engine shaft. The "Neutral Plunger" is in the way of sliding the pulley off. I have an IPL for the tiller. On the description of the neutral plunger and spring it say's REMOVE WITH CARE. Does anyone know what it takes to remove the plunger? Or do I have to remove the engine to get the pulley off? (sheared key) Any help or info about this tiller will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bihili

I pulled my engine off.


----------



## dj722000

Number 63 needs to come out to remove plunger. Carefull as the spring may fly. If I remember right, its only there to bring it back to nuetral from reverse. :wave:


----------

